# $10 Yard Sale Find!



## odelay01 (Dec 8, 2011)

A Trek 620 from 1985.  It is a 58 cm 531 Reynolds steel bike.  It is a little large for me, so I think I may either sell it or part it out.  Anybody ever had one of these, and does anyone have an approximate value.  It also came with a unique Ideale saddle.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Some of these Classics from the 80s are starting to command a lot of money. I would seriously look into the bike as a whole. Because right now, the Classic Treks, Mongooses (or would it be "Mongeese"? LOL!), Hutchs, and Titans along with others are hot right now.

I rescued an old Titan-built Western Flyer I plan to restore...soon.


----------



## odelay01 (Dec 8, 2011)

I initially wanted to fix it up but the frame (58cm) is a little too large for me.  It has run of the mill components, Sachs-Huret, but the frame is in really good shape, and it is 531 Reynolds steel.  1985 was also the year that Trek made the chainstays on the 620 the same length as the ones on the 720.  It is a good frame, I just hate to go the Ebay route, but the bike scene here locally is pretty non-existent.


----------



## how (Dec 9, 2011)

531 frames are much sought after, wait 3 months and you will be able to sell it locally for a couple hundred bucks at least.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 9, 2011)

What's local for you?
Have you been to this website?
http://vintage-trek.com/TrekBrochures.htm


----------



## odelay01 (Dec 9, 2011)

My local area is southeast Georgia.  I am thinking about putting it up for sale, as I hear that this frame is great for touring.  I have checked out the Vintage Trek website, and found out lots of great information.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 9, 2011)

Might be worth the trouble of Ebay if you don't get any response locally.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh, BTW, these guys love the Treks;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 9, 2011)

*vintage trek*

Nice score! I have a Trek 720  that I have had since 1981 .Great bike,used to race back in the day ...I call it a F14 ..just think turn AND YOU TURN! Excellent bicycles .....

                                                      GMAN 
                                                      SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLES 
                                                        TACOMA,WA


----------

